

AERO 3D Bird Flight Game with Bill Nye and GameDesk - Jarred
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/181123828/aero-3d-bird-flight-game-with-bill-nye-and-gamedes

======
stinky613
For what it's worth, a top comment on reddit:

"FYI: I worked for this company for awhile. The project is almost 18 months
overdue, employee turnover is nuts and they've blown through 150k+ already.
Their other projects are also way past schedule. We used to get huge grants,
but everyone was ridiculously underpaid. Turnover was insane, interns were
used as free labor, but they'd leave and we'd have to retrain a new batch
every like 3 months. We went through multiple producers in 6 months. We blew
at least 4 deadlines in the time I was there. It was supposed to be shipped in
March, then May, then August, then November. Now there's a Kickstarter."

[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/13y1p4/bill_nye_is_r...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/13y1p4/bill_nye_is_running_a_kickstarter_to_make_an_ipad/)

